# avatar



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

testing testing does this come up with my avatar??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> testing testing does this come up with my avatar??


No, I dont think so???????????? what are you trying to do??


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> No, I dont think so???????????? what are you trying to do??
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Done it, well my daughter's done it, put up an avatar, otherwise known as a profile picture. What do you think? A bit too pretty pretty????????


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Fine, at least you don't have a javelin sticking out of your head.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Fine, at least you don't have a javelin sticking out of your head.


That's true!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What do you think? A bit too pretty pretty????????


A Tony Danza avatar is what you want PW!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I wish you'd explain that - before it gets nuked!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I wish you'd explain that - before it gets nuked!


I don't want it explained in any which way


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't want it explained in any which way


If he explained it here the way he explained it on another forum ..... he'd probably be banned


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice. Jasmine??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Nice. Jasmine??


I don't know, could be. It didn't occur to me to identify it! :doh: 

I just thought it looked nice.

I really wanted a tree...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> If he explained it here the way he explained it on another forum ..... he'd probably be banned


without doubt!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know, could be. It didn't occur to me to identify it! :doh:
> 
> I just thought it looked nice.
> 
> I really wanted a tree...


So put a tree on then!! lol???????????


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> So put a tree on then!! lol???????????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



I dont think he's twigged it yet


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> So put a tree on then!! lol???????????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I just meant i hadn't found a tree yet


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I dont think he's twigged it yet


Ha ha - who's "*he" ?*


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ha ha - who's "*he" ?*



I must have been thinking of another branch of the family.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I must have been thinking of another branch of the family.


You're on a roll, aren't you Stravinsky?!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You're on a roll, aren't you Stravinsky?!!


Yes? Did not know he smoked that stuff


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yes? Did not know he smoked that stuff


mines the best avatar on here now i thought of someone else funny enough when choosing it


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You're on a roll, aren't you Stravinsky?!!


Yes sorry, I'll leaf it alone now


----------

